# wood in castle creek?



## Vando (Jun 13, 2013)

tmcdevit said:


> Anyone run it in the past couple days? Beta appreciated


I ran it a few days ago, 1 log above the low head, portage left, or boof left. Second log is below gorge and has been there for years, portage right. Another tree below gorge is in river left, easily missed by keeping a heads up and paddling right. Have fun


----------



## tskoe23 (Jun 19, 2010)

Im looking to run it this weekend as well. Anyone have some beta on the rapids? Thanks


----------

